# Help with mike easy Bmw tools



## turbonut (Feb 21, 2020)

Not sure quite where this question would go, I've looked and couldn't find anything. Hopefully you guys can help.

I've installed mikes easy Bmw tools on my windows 10 laptop, everything installed fine from what I could tell however when I tried to open up inpa I get a message saying that the app was unable to start correctly and that it was going to close the app. Has this happened to anyone else? What was the fix? Please help.

Thanks in advance









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Are you connected with your car thru the OBD port?


----------



## turbonut (Feb 21, 2020)

southcoastguy said:


> Are you connected with your car thru the OBD port?


No it doesn't get that far. I should be able to load program regardless if car is hooked up or not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Uninstall and load proper version from bimmergeeks


----------



## spazzz (Nov 10, 2017)

I had some sort of funkiness happen when I installed it.

Then I did what Elthox suggested and had no problems.


----------



## turbonut (Feb 21, 2020)

Elthox said:


> Uninstall and load proper version from bimmergeeks


So I did what you recommended and now I have functional software only issue now is that it reads faults in German although everything else is English lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

turbonut said:


> So I did what you recommended and now I have functional software only issue now is that it reads faults in German although everything else is English lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bear with german, nice easy language :rofl:

English inpa scripts need to be around...but no clue where to find.


----------

